# HP Pavillion Home Theater PC - Loving it



## Brian Bennett (Aug 8, 2007)

Greetings all, 
The recent unexpected death of my main desktop computer prompted me to consider the HT-PC route. I have been running the PSIII as my DVD and was considering an external ATSC tuner such as the Mitsubishi in a addition to a standalone Blue Ray. 

After a bit of research I found a HP whole system deal which included a combo HD/BR DVD player and tuner and more computing power than a non-gamer could ever want. A little more than I was considering, but after figuring the price of the BR and Tuner by themselves it wasn't that much more. See details in my profile. I am sure there are quite a number of offerings for HTPC, this one has so far worked exceptionally well for me. I recommend shopping around and see what's available.

In short, I am thrilled, Having a centralized media hub with archive is pure luxury. A DVR is the shizzle! I plan on adding a second 2T RAID system - I hate digging for CD's. Setup was easy and intuitive. The ASTC tuner gets about 10 channels just using a makeshift FM antenna. I am anxious to see how many channels can be pulled in with a quality outdoor antenna. The picture of the OTA HD broadcast isgreat. The Indy race was as good as being there (liquor cabinet and fridge in close proximity). I thought I would just use the tuner for sports but I finding a lot more desireable programming than I anticipated.

The interface with my Emotiva equipment is perfect and the options the MMC-1 offers give me all the flexibilty I need. :jump: If you have read my other post you already know that I champion the Emotiva line.

I have a Chaintech envy sound card in addition to an on board Realtek ALC 888S chipset. After comparing the two sound circuits I was surprized to find that like the on-board chipset better. In the past I have been staying away from the PC as an audio source for critical two channel listening (for the typical quality issues), but I am very happy with the addition. Using the digital link to me Pre/Pro keeps it clean and even the substandard MP3 files are acceptable. If you are considering a HTPC as a new addition or the initial venture, I highly recommend it. I am just beginning to take advantage of all the possibilities. 

Brian


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi Brian,... Welcome to the Shack.

Any idea what tuner card is in the HP? I've been considering a tuner card for my PC but just can't seem to find the "one" I want.


----------



## Brian Bennett (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks, I have been lurking quite awhile.


Purchased from Newegg.com doesnt give a manufacturer it reads as follows:

NTSC Analog TV tuner, over-the-air ATSC high-definition Digital TV tuner, and FM tuner

The product details are listed at the HP website,, but doesnt mention a manufacturer. Does this imply its an HP product? :

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/genericDocument?docname=c01412886&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks for the info.

Doubt that it is HP, probably licensed to and/or built for HP by someone else.


----------

